# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  ''Φυσική '' διατροφή / ''βιομηχανική'' διατροφή.

## epanomizoo

οκ γινεται συχνα αναφορα στην αξια της παραδοσιακης διατροφης για τα παραγωγικα πτηνα φαρμας . οταν λεμε παραδοσιακη διατροφη των πτηνων φαρμας ενοουμε υποθετω τη διατροφη που οι παπουδες και οι γιαγιαδες μας προσφεραν στα πτηνα τους στο παρελθον . 
αυτη η διατροφη ηταν ενα μιγμα τροφης απο ελευθερη βοσκηση και συμπληρωμα με μερικους σπορους συνηθως καλαμποκι η σταρι.
τι ενοουμε ομως διατροφη απο ελευθερη βοσκηση για ενα πτηνο οπως μια κοτα και ποιες προυποθεσεις πρεπει να ισχυουν για να ειναι αποτελεσματικη?
στο παρελθον (πριν την αυξηση της εγκληματικοτητας ) οι πορτες στα χωρια ηταν ανοιχτες και οι αυλες δεν αποτελουσαν αδιαπεραστα ορια για τα πτηνα. βασικα οι κοτες στα χωρια ειχαν στη διαθεση τους ολη την εκταση του χωριου και των αγρων .ειναι φυσικο οταν ενα πτηνο εχει προσβαση σε μερικες εκατονταδες στρεμματα η εστω δεκαδες τοτε μπορει με τον καλυτερο τροπο να καλυψει τις διατροφικες του αναγκες τρωγοντας μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο εντομα και τρυφερο πρασινο χορταρι και αλλα βοτανα καθως και πεσμενα φρουτα κτλ. .μια τετοια διατροφη ειναι το τελειο για ενα πτηνο οπως μια κοτα και μονο τους κρυους μηνεσ του χειμωνα θελει προσθετους σπορους η απλως ριχνουμε εχτρα σπορους για να μη φευγουν πολυ μακρια τα πτηνα 
σημερα η κατασταση δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι .σπανιζουν τα χωρια που οι πορτες ειναι ανοιχτες και τα ζωα και τα πτηνα κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα (αν μενετε σε τετοιο χωριο μπορειτε παρακαλω να μου πειτε που ειναι να μετακομισω???).συνηθως τα ζωα ειναι στιβαγμενα σε μικρα κοτετσια και εχουν προσβαση σε ενα μικρο χωρο με χωμα.
φυσικα ενοειται οτι μια εκταση 50-100 τμ δεν μπορει να συντηρησει 5 κοτες για πανω απο 2-3 μερες ,μετα το περας των 2 πρωτων ημερων δεν θα εχει μεινει ουτε  ενα πρασινο φυλο και ουτε μυρμηγκι για δειγμα .οποτε το να υποθετει καποιος οτι πτηνα σε τετοιες συνθηκες ονομαζονται ελευθερας βοσκης ειναι αστειος ισχυρισμος . 
οι κοτες οι παπιες κτλ δεν τρεφονται με χωμα και πετρες (εκτος απο αυτα που καταπινουν επιτιδες για τη χωνεψη)
πτηνα που ζουνε σε τετοιες συνθηκες εχουν αναγκη απο βιομηχανοποιημενη ολοκληρωμενη διατροφη .
φυσικα με μια τεραστια προσπαθεια απο το μερος του ιδιοκτητη μπορουμε να προσφερουμε μια ποιο ''φυσικη διατροφη ακομα και σε τετοιες συνθηκες αλα κατι τετοιο θα κοστιζε πολαπλασια απο το ακριβοτερο φυραμα και θα απαιτουσε αρκετο χρονο καθημερινα απο τον ιδιοκτητη ο οποιος θα επρεπει να συλεγει η να καλιεργει φυτα για αυτο το σκοπο (θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα με πληροφοριες για ανθρωπους που θελουν να κανουν αυτη τη προσπαθεια)
η βιομηχανοποιημενη διατροφη με ολα τα προσθετα δεν ειναι σιγουρα το τελειο .ειναι ενας συμβιβασμος οπως και τα περισοτερα στη ζωη μας . σιχαινομαι το γεγονος οτι βαζω σογια στο μιγμα της διατροφης για οικολογικους, ηθικους (γενετικα μεταλαγμενα) και για λογους υγειας αλα τι επιλογες εχω ???
σιγουρα οσοι εχουν εναν αρκετα μεγαλο χωρο τοτε με λιγη προσπαθεια απο μερους τους μπορουν να προσφερουν στα πτηνα τους συνθηκες για ελευθερη βοσκη .προσωπικα πριν παρω κοτες οργωσα ολο τον κηπο και φυτεψα τριφυλλι και ενα μιγμα αγριων σπορων (πανακριβο εκανε 25 ευρω το κιλο) .με τη προυποθεση οτι θα το ποτιζω ολους τους ξερους μηνες μπορω να καλυπτω ενα μερος της διατροφης των πτηνων μου ''φυσικα'' .αν το χωραφι ξεραθει τοτε μονο ως χωρος για χωματολουτρα εχει αξια για τα κοτοπουλα μετα
υποθετω ο καθενας μπορει να κρινει το αν οι συνθηκες στις οποιες εχει τα πτηνα του μπορουν να τα χαρακτηρησουν ως ελευθερας βοσκης η απλως βιομηχανοποιημενης εκτροφης με περισοτερο χωρο διαθεσιμο

----------


## Paul

Καλησπερα φιλε Σταυρο,
Συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα προανεφερες...Εμας οι 21 μικρες κοτουλες και τα 9 μικρα κοκορακια μας ειναι εντελως ελευθερας βοσκης διοτι ζουν σε 2,5 στρεμματα με πολυ ανεπτυγμενη βλαστηση και γυρω γυρω εχει μονο χωραφια που πολλες φορες πεφτουν σποροι στο δικο μας χωραφι και μετα φυτρωνει σιταρι. Ετσι εξασφαλιζω εγω μια πιο φυσικη τροφη για τις κοτες μου και τις βλεπω πολυ ευτυχισμενες και ζωηρες. Επισης, τις εχω δει να τρωνε σκουληκια, καμπιες, κατσαριδες και τις εχω δει να τρωνε μεχρι και φιδακια μικρα και σαυρες...αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι...

----------


## epanomizoo

εντελως φυσιολογικο . εχω δει κοτες να τρωνε οχια (περιπου 30 εκ) ζωντανη . την εβαλαν στη μεση ολες οι κοτες απο το κοτετσι και η καθεμια τη δαγκωνε .μολισ σχιστηκε το δερμα της σε ενα σημειο ολες αρχισαν να τρωνε κοματια απο τη πληγη μεχρι που την ανοιξαν απο ακρη σε ακρη την οχια .μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο μονο το πουκαμισο και η ραχοκοκαλια εμεινε . τρλενονται για κρεας οι κοτες . οι οχιες δεν μπορουν να τις δαγκωσουν γιατι εχουν πυκνα φτερα και στα ποδια εχουν λεπια

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Σταυρο μια χαρα τα ειπες!! και δυστυχως ειναι  αληθεια οτι η βιομηχανοποιημενη εκτροφη αναπτυσεται ραγδαια και στα χωρια τωρα ημερα με την ημερα!! και δεν μιλαω μονο για της μεγαλες εκτασεις στρεματων του πουλερικου που εχει αναγκη να βοσκει!! αλλα και για της βιομηχανοποιημενες γεματες ορμονες τροφες που οι περισσοτεροι τους δινουν πια!!

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα σε μια επαγγελματικη εκτροφη με πολλα κοτοπουλα που εχει σκοπο οπως ειναι φυσικο και το κερδος ,λιγα πραγματα μπορουν να κρατηθουν αγνα .σε μια εκτροφη οικογενειακη σιγουρα ο μικρος χωρος δεν αρκει πια αλλα μπορει η τροφη να εμπλουτιστει με ανθρωπινα υπολοιματα οπως υπολοιπα χορταρικων και λαχανικων απο τις λαικες  , υπολοιπα ψωμιων της προηγουμενης μερας (οχι μπαγιατικα ) αλλα και χρηση   βρωμης που και φθηνη ειναι και εχει τεραστια θρεπτικη πρωτεινικη αξια ανταξια της σογιας και με λιγοτερα λιπαρα ,χωρις να εμπλεκεται σε μεταλαξεις .συμφωνω παντως οτι η παλια ιδανικη εκτροφη δυστυχως υπο τις παρουσες συνθηκες ειναι παρελθον

----------


## epanomizoo

jk21 η βρωμη ειναι μια καλη λυση αν και ειναι λιγο δυσκολη στη χωνεψη για τις κοτες και απο την εμπειρια μου βλεπω καθημερινα οτι ειναι ο τελευταιος σπορος που μενει στο πιατακι τους ,μαλλον δεν τους αρεσει πολυ εχει ομως 18% πρωτεινες (τι να πω?καλομαθημενες κοτες!).η πατημενη βρωμη για πτηνα ειναι πραγματικα καλη λυση (νιφαδες βρωμης) δεν τη βρισκεις ομως ευκολα και η ποιοτητα για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση εχει 4-5 ευρω το κιλο.
σιγουρα για διαιτα συντηρησης η βρωμη ειναι μια καλη λυση για αναπτυξη ομως θες μια πηγη πρωτεινης στο μιγμα με πολυ υψηλα ποσοστα (διαφορετικα ολο το μιγμα θα ειναι ενα υλικο) τα διαθεσιμα ειναι η σογια (48%πρωτ) και τα κρεαταλευρα και ιχθυαλευρα (περιπου 65% πρωτ ,παρανομα για ζωα καταναλωσης ,αμφιβολου ποιοτητας και προελευσης ) η αμεσως επομενη πηγη ειναι το κτηνοτροφικο ρεβυθι που δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω ακομη το οποιο εχει 25% πρωτ ειναι οικολογικο, πολυ καλης ποιοτητας πρωτεινες και δεν ειναι μεταλαγμενο (αν και τα μεταλαγμενα δυσκολα να τα αποφυγουμε ακομη και το καλαμποκι μεταλαγμενο ειναι )
τα λαχανικα και τα αποφαγια ειναι καλα συμπληρωματα ομως δυσκολα γινεται να εχεις τοση ποσοτητα για να καλυψεις μεγαλο μερος της διατροφης (τρωνε πολυ τα ατιμα )
μια λυση που εφαρμοζω φετος ειναι να κανω μεγαλυτερο λαχανοκηπο υπολογιζοντας και τα πτηνα στην καταναλωση.υποθετω οτι οποιος εχει κοτετσι θα εχει και ενα λαχανοκηπο εκτος αν εχει κοτετσι σε μπαλκονι.ισως μερικες ριζες ντοματες κολοκυθακια κτλ για να καλυπτουμε και τα πτηνα μας απο λαχανικα δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα στο κατω κατω αφου κανει κανεις τον κοπο λιγο παραπανω νερο δεν ειναι και μεγαλο εξοδο.
ορμονες παντως οι τροφες δεν εχουν μεσα ευτυχως (αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν γινοταν οι παραγωγοι να βαλουν θα το εκαναν ).οι ορμονες ειναι οργανικα πρωτεινικα μορια και οπως ολα τα υπολοιπα θα χωνευονταν απο το πεπτικο συστημα της κοτας αφου θα ειχαν γινει αμινοξεα πρωτα . ο μονος τροπος να δωσεις ορμονες ειναι υποθετω με ενεση και αυτο ειναι εντελως ασυμφορο σε μοναδες με 10δες χιλιαδες πτηνα. στα μοσχαρακια τα γουρουνια κτλ ομως πολυ φοβαμαι οτι τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω πμ με νιφαδες βρωμης βιολογικες στα 3.9 το κιλο ,γνωστη μαρκα μη βιολογικη 3,2 το κιλο ενω γνωστο ελληνικης ιδιοκτησιας σουπερμαρκετ σε προιον με δικο του ονομα τις εχει πολυ φθηνοτερα .ξεχναω ποσο αυτη τη στιγμη.


παντως αν βρεις μη βιολογικο αλευρι βρωμης ,θα σου πω συνταγη  κατι σαν αυγοψωμο αλλα χωρις αυγο  και με λιγο αλευρι σογιας μεσα συν σιταλευρο να μην συγκρινεται με τιποτα με τα σογιοσκευασματα .η σογια εχει πολυ πρωτεινη αλλα και υπερογκο λιπος ωστε δεν μπορεις να ταισεις πολυ αν δεν στοχευεις και σε παχυνση με λιπος αρκετο παραλληλα .η ποιοτητα των αμινοξεων της βρωμης (γιατι αυτο μετρα ) ειναι επισης σχετικα παραπλησια 


παντως για πρωτεινη αν θες προσθετεις οτι πιο κοντινο στην κοτα .ασπραδι σε σκονη .αλμπουμινη .σε λογικα πλαισια 

* πρεπει να φυγω θα στα στειλω αργοτερα

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπαρχει και αυτη η προταση.





μακρια απο ετοιμα φυραματα, αν θελεται να ταϊσετε φυραμα παρτε τους σπορους χωριστα και με ενα σφυρομυλο φτιαξτετο μονοι σας. 
και κατι αλλο οταν πατε να αγορασετε εστω και ενα σακι σπορο παντα πριν πληρωσετε να λετε στον εμπορο να ζυγιζει το σακι μπροστα σας.

----------


## jk21

κατα τα αλλα ωραια !! αλλα τα ηλεκτροφορα πεθαναν οταν πεθανε ενας πρωην δικτατορας γειτονικης χωρας ..... ! εκει θα πω αισχος (ας 
μεινουμε ομως στο τροπο εκτροφης οχι περιφραξης !!! δεν μπορουσα να μην το πω αλλα δεν αξιζει να σταθουμε κει ).

θα ηθελα λιγοτερα πουλια επισης ανα κλουβι

----------


## οδυσσέας

φυσικη πηγη πρωτεϊνης

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...ac.2Heb8i1lkUo


Δημήτρη διάλεξε ποιο βίντεο είναι το καλύτερο-σωστότερο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

και αυτο




στην αναζητηση βιντεο με σκουλικια να εισαστε προετοιμασμενοι οτι θα δειτε και αϊδιαστικα βιντεο.

----------


## jk21

και τα δυο μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

και αλλες ιδεες.

http://www.themodernhomestead.us/article/Feeding.html

----------


## aeras

.......

----------


## aeras

> jk21 η βρωμη ειναι μια καλη λυση αν και ειναι λιγο δυσκολη στη χωνεψη για τις κοτες και απο την εμπειρια μου βλεπω καθημερινα οτι ειναι ο τελευταιος σπορος που μενει στο πιατακι τους ,μαλλον δεν τους αρεσει πολυ εχει ομως 18% πρωτεινες (τι να πω?καλομαθημενες κοτες!).η πατημενη βρωμη για πτηνα ειναι πραγματικα καλη λυση (νιφαδες βρωμης) δεν τη βρισκεις ομως ευκολα και η ποιοτητα για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση εχει 4-5 ευρω το κιλο.
> σιγουρα για διαιτα συντηρησης η βρωμη ειναι μια καλη λυση για αναπτυξη ομως θες μια πηγη πρωτεινης στο μιγμα με πολυ υψηλα ποσοστα (διαφορετικα ολο το μιγμα θα ειναι ενα υλικο) τα διαθεσιμα ειναι η σογια (48%πρωτ) και τα κρεαταλευρα και ιχθυαλευρα (περιπου 65% πρωτ ,παρανομα για ζωα καταναλωσης ,αμφιβολου ποιοτητας και προελευσης ) η αμεσως επομενη πηγη ειναι το κτηνοτροφικο ρεβυθι που δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω ακομη το οποιο εχει 25% πρωτ ειναι οικολογικο, πολυ καλης ποιοτητας πρωτεινες και δεν ειναι μεταλαγμενο (αν και τα μεταλαγμενα δυσκολα να τα αποφυγουμε ακομη και το καλαμποκι μεταλαγμενο ειναι )
> τα λαχανικα και τα αποφαγια ειναι καλα συμπληρωματα ομως δυσκολα γινεται να εχεις τοση ποσοτητα για να καλυψεις μεγαλο μερος της διατροφης (τρωνε πολυ τα ατιμα )
> μια λυση που εφαρμοζω φετος ειναι να κανω μεγαλυτερο λαχανοκηπο υπολογιζοντας και τα πτηνα στην καταναλωση.υποθετω οτι οποιος εχει κοτετσι θα εχει και ενα λαχανοκηπο εκτος αν εχει κοτετσι σε μπαλκονι.ισως μερικες ριζες ντοματες κολοκυθακια κτλ για να καλυπτουμε και τα πτηνα μας απο λαχανικα δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα στο κατω κατω αφου κανει κανεις τον κοπο λιγο παραπανω νερο δεν ειναι και μεγαλο εξοδο.
> ορμονες παντως οι τροφες δεν εχουν μεσα ευτυχως (αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν γινοταν οι παραγωγοι να βαλουν θα το εκαναν ).οι ορμονες ειναι οργανικα πρωτεινικα μορια και οπως ολα τα υπολοιπα θα χωνευονταν απο το πεπτικο συστημα της κοτας αφου θα ειχαν γινει αμινοξεα πρωτα . ο μονος τροπος να δωσεις ορμονες ειναι υποθετω με ενεση και αυτο ειναι εντελως ασυμφορο σε μοναδες με 10δες χιλιαδες πτηνα. στα μοσχαρακια τα γουρουνια κτλ ομως πολυ φοβαμαι οτι τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα


*Σκοπός της χρήσης ενζύμων στη διατροφή των πτηνών*Είναι γνωστό ότι οι διάφορες θρεπτικές ουσίες στον πεπτικό σωλήνα των πτηνών, όπως άλλωστε και γενικά των ζώων πέπτονται, δηλαδή αποδομούνται (διασπώνται) με την επίδραση των αντίστοιχων ενζύμων σε άλλες απλούστερες ουσίες, που είναι σε θέση να απορροφούνται. Τα πεπτικά, όμως, ένζυμα του ζωικού οργανισμού είναι δυνατόν να μην επαρκούν για μια μεγιστοποίηση της πεπτικής χρησιμοποίησης της τροφής ή ο οργανισμός να αδυνατεί να τα παράγει. Έτσι, προέκυψε και υπάρχει το θέμα της προσθήκης ενζύμων στην τροφή των των πτηνών και γενικά των ζώων για καλύτερη αξιοποίηση της τροφής τους. Τα περισσότερο χρησιμοποιούμενα στην πράξη ένζυμα είναι τα παρακάτω : *1.* Οι *β-γλουκανάσες* και οι *αραβινοξυλανάσες*_._ Κι αυτό, γιατί σήμερα (2002) συμφέρει, τουλάχιστον υπό ελληνικές συνθήκες, να χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο τα σπέρματα σιταριού παρά του καλαμποκιού στη διατροφή των κρεοπαραγωγών ορνιθίων, για λόγους οικονομικούς, αλλά και χρωματικής εμφάνισης του σφάγιου. Όμως, τα σπέρματα σιταριού περιέχουν *66,3 g/kg αραβινοξυλάνες* και *6,5 g/kg β-γλουκάνες* που αυξάνουν το ιξώδες του πεπτικού περιεχομένου και δυσχεραίνουν την πέψη (Σπαής Α.Β. 1997). Ο οργανισμός των πτηνών, αλλά και των θηλαστικών δε διαθέτει ένζυμα *β-γλουκανάσες* και *αραβινοξυλανάσες*, ώστε να μπορεί να τις διασπά και έτσι να μη σχηματίζεται στο πεπτικό περιεχόμενο *ιξώδες* που μειώνει γενικά την πέψη. Τα σπέρματα σιταριού που προσθέτονται στα σιτηρέσια των πτηνών, και ιδιαίτερα των κρεοπαραγωγών ορνιθίων, και που ξεπερνούν το 20%, κάτω από ορισμένες ειδικές συνθήκες οδηγούν συνήθως και στην εμφάνιση «*υδαρών κενώσεων»* (Σπαής Α.Β. 1997). Παρά τα παραπάνω, προσθέτοντας παράλληλα με τα σπέρματα σιταριού και _αραβινοξυλανάσες_ και _β-γλουκανάσες_  στο σιτηρέσιο των πτηνών, κι ακόμη παρασκευάζοντας το τελευταίο με τη μορφή συμπήκτων (pellets), ξεπερνιούνται τόσο το πρόβλημα του σχετικά χαμηλοενεργειακού σιτηρεσίου, όσο και εκείνο της μειωμένης πεπτικότητας γενικά των υδατανθράκων (άμυλο, κυτταρίνη, αραβινοξυλάνες κ.ά.) και της μικρής σχετικά ελκυστικότητας των ενλόγω σπερμάτων.Πρέπει να σημειωθεί, εξαλλου, ότι και τα σπέρματα του κριθαριού περιέχουν θρεπτικές ουσίες, όπως είναι κυρίως το* άμυλο,* που δεν μπορούν να πεφθούν εύκολα, γιατί περικλείουν *43,6 g/kg β-γλουκάνες* και *56,9 g/kg αραβινοξυλάνες* (Σπαής Α.Β. 1997). Επίσης, και τα σπέρματα της βρώμης περιέχουν *33,7 g/kg β-γλουκάνες* και *76,5 g/kg αραβινοξυλάνες*), καθώς και εκείνα της σίκαλης που έχουν μια περιεκτικότητα παρόμοια προς εκείνην των σπερμάτων του σιταριού (Σπαής Α.Β. 1997. Επομένως, όλα τα ενλόγω σπέρματα, αν χρειαστεί να προστεθούν στις τροφές των πτηνών, πρέπει παράλληλα να συνοδεύονται και με την προσθήκη των παραπάνω ενζύμων (Garnsworthy & Cole 1994).

----------


## aeras

*2.* Η *φυτάση.*Προσθέτεται μόνη ή σε μίγμα με άλλα ένζυμα στην τροφή των πτηνών, όπως άλλωστε και σε εκείνην των μονογαστρικών θηλαστικών. Συντελεί στην καλύτερη πεπτική αξιοποίηση του φωσφόρου της τροφής που βρίσκεται με τη μορφή φυτικού οξέος και παράλληλα συμβάλλει στη μείωση (κατά 30-50% . BASF 2000) του φωσφόρου εκείνου, που εξέρχεται με τα κόπρανα των ζώων στο περιβάλλον, ώστε να περιορίζεται ο «ευτροφισμός», στο βαθμό που αυτός εξαρτάται από τη ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος με αυξημένο φωσφόρο. Σχετικά πρόσφατα σε ορισμένες χώρες (Δανία, Ολλανδία, Γερμανία κ.ά.) έχει γίνει, με νομοθετική διάταξη, υποχρεωτική η προσθήκη φυτάσης στα σιτηρέσια των πτηνών, αλλά και των χοίρων. Ωστόσο, στη χώρα μας, από τον Απρίλιο 2001, και χωρίς να υπάρχει (ακόμη και μέχρι σήμερα, Σεπτέμβριος 2002) σχετική διάταξη, ορισμένες βιομηχανίες ζωοτροφών έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούν συστηματικά τη φυτάση στα τροφές των πτηνών, όπως άλλωστε και σε εκείνες των χοίρων. *3. Πρωτεάσες, αμυλάση, λιπάση και α-γαλκτοσιδάση.* Αυτά τα ένζυμα μόνα τους ή σε συνδυασμό μεταξύ τους, αλλά και προς τα προηγούμενα χρησιμοπούνται λιγότερο συχνά στην πράξη και ιδιαίτερα στην ελληνική.*ΣΤ. Ποσολογία και τρόπος  προσθήκης ενζύμων στις τροφές των πτηνών*            Αυτή ποικίλλει και εξαρτάται κάθε φορά από το είδος του ενζύμου και την πυκνότητα του ιδιοσκευάσματος (προμίγματος) που το περιέχει. Εξαρτάται, βέβαια, και από τον βιομηχανικό παρασκευαστή του και το αποτέλεσμα που πρόεκυψε μετά την πειραματική μελέτη του. Είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο τα παρασκευαζόμενα ένζυμα να δοκιμάζονται στην πράξη, προκειμένου να καθορίζεται η ακριβής ποσολογία τους, η οποία δε θα συνεπάγεται παρεκτροπές των πεπτικών ζυμώσεων. Πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη ότι η προσθήκη τυχόν υπερβολικής ποσότητας ενός ενζύμου, τόσο από αυτά, τα οποία παράγει ο ζωικός οργανισμός, όσο και από εκείνα, τα οποία δεν μπορεί καθολοκληρίαν να τα παράγει, είναι δυνατόν να οδηγήσει στην ταυτόχρονη απελευθέρωση προϊόντων πέψης σε τέτοιες μεγάλες ποσότητες, που δεν προλαμβάνει γρήγορα ο οργανισμός να τις απορροφήσει. Έτσι, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, όταν π.χ. τα τελικά προϊόντα είναι αμινοξέα, αυτά να υφίστανται απαμίνωση και να πρκύπουν πρωταμίνες (πτωμαϊνες, ισταμίνη κ. ά.) που είναι τοξικές για το ζωικό οργανισμό ή να σχηματίζονται μερκαπτάνες, οι οποίες εξερχόμενες με τα κόπρανα να προσδίδουν πολύ δυσάρεστη οσμή στη στρωμνή και μέσω αυτής και στο περιβάλλον.Η προσθήκη των ενζύμων στις τροφές των πτηνών, όπως άλλωστε και γενικά των ζώων, γίνεται με την ομοιογενή ενσωμάτωσή τους κατά το χρόνο της παρασκευής της, εφόσον το ιδιοσκεύασμα του ενζύμου έχει αλευρώδη υφή. Σημειωτέον ότι, όταν η τροφή των πτηνών παίρνει τη μορφή συμπήκτων (πέλλετς), ακέραιων ή τριμμένων (μορφή τραχανά), επιβάλλεται η θεμοκρασία κατά τη σύμπηξη (πελλετοποίηση) κατά κανόνα να μην υπερβαίνει τους 70ο C, γιατί καταστρέφονται. Τα ενζυμα, όμως, είναι δυνατόν να προσθέτονται στις τροφές των πτηνών και με υγρή μορφή και αυτό επιβάλλεται να γίνεται κυρίως στην περίπτωση που οι τροφές των πτηνών παρασκευάζονται με τη χρησιμοποίηση της συσκευής υψηλής εξώθησης με πίεση (expander). Η προσθήκη των ενζύμων με την υγρή μορφή τους διενεργείται μετά την έξοδο της τροφής από την ενλόγω συσκευή, γιατί, αν η προσθήκη προηγηθεί, η υψηλή θερμοκρασία που παράγεται κατά τη διαδθκασία της υψηλής εξώθησης τα καταστρέφει. Πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι ο έλεγχος της περιεκτικότητας των διάφορων εμπορικών ιδιοσκευασμάτων (προμιγμάτων) ή και των παρασκευαζόμενων με αυτά ζωοτροφών στο ή στα αντιστοίχως περιεχόμενα ένζυμα, είναι ακόμη τεχνικά δύσκολoς και δεν παρέχει επαρκή αξιοπιστία (Headon 1994).

----------


## aeras

Τα παραπάνω να τα λάβετε υπόψη και όσοι κατασκευάζουν  σπιτικές αυγοτροφές με διάφορα άλευρα.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη ισχυριζεσαι οτι οι σπιτικες αυγοτροφες δεν εχουν ενζυμα γιατι ψηνονται και οι ετοιμες εχουν γιατι θα εεεεεεεπρεπε να ψηνονται μεχρι 70 βαθμους για να τα κρατησουν ζωντανα; επειδη ξερεις πολυ καλα τις πρωτες υλες τους 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*νομιζω και εσυ θα  ευχεσαι να τις ψηνουνε  σε πολυ υψηλοτερους βαθμους .Ετσι και αλλιως τα λεγομενα κεικ που ισχυριζονται καποιες οτι εχουν σαν βαση και τα φτιαχνουν μονες τους ,μη αγοραζοντας την << βαση >> ....  απο αλλου ,εχουν ηδη ψηθει σε πολυ περισσοτερους .Οταν φροντιζουμε να παρεχουμε καθε μερα και τροφες ανεπεξεργαστες οπως χορταρικα ,γυρη σε συχνη βαση  ,μαγια μπυρας  κλπ ,δεν εχουμε να φοβηθουμε τιποτα !

----------


## aeras

Για τα ενζυμα( Οι *β-γλουκανάσες*και οι *αραβινοξυλανάσες)* καταλήγει: Επομένως, όλα τα εν λόγω σπέρματα, αν χρειαστεί να προστεθούν στιςτροφές των πτηνών, πρέπει παράλληλα να συνοδεύονται και με την προσθήκη τωνπαραπάνω ενζύμων

----------


## jk21

αν και προσωπικα ,εδω και χρονια τωρα πια ,δεν αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα δυσαπορροφησης των τροφων και υδαρεις κουτσουλιες οπως αναφερθηκε ,ακομα και να μην υπαρχουν τα ενζυμα αυτα που αναφερεις στα χορταρικα (ισως να υπαρχουν αλλα .δεν καθομαι να το ψαξω αναλυτικα ) να σου θυμισω Μιχαλη ,οτι και γω και συ δινουμε σπορους (θελω να ελπιζω μη ακτινοβολημενους με μικροκυματα που πιθανον επηρεαζουν τα ενζυμα ) σε ωμη ανεπεξεργαστη μορφη ,καποιους κοντινους στο σιταρι (βρωμη ,κεχρι ) και προφανως τα ενζυμα αυτα λαμβανονται απο τα πουλια μας .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το ιδιο γινεται σε καθαρα pelletοποιημενες διαιτες ... 

θα ηθελα παντως να σε ρωτησω ....

πιστευεις οτι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν υλικα που δεν εχουν ψηθει;  ( αρα εχουν ακομα ενζυμα) 

πιστευεις οτι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν υλικα που εχουν ψηθει μονο μια φορα και δεν εχουν αναεπεξεργασθει; 

πιστευεις οτι τα υλικα τους αν δεν ψηθουν εχουν καποιον παραπανω λογο να ειναι επικινδυνα για την υγεια των πουλιων;

----------


## aeras

Πιστεύω πως έχουν ψηθεί και για να καλύψουν τις απώλειες στηνόλη διαδικασία της κατασκευή  τους έχουν προσθέσεισυμπληρώματα βιταμινών, αλάτων και ιχνοστοιχείων με ακρίβεια. Όπως πιστεύω στιςιδιοκατασκευασμένες αυγοτροφές δεν υπάρχει ακρίβεια στα διατροφικά στοιχεία,που μπορεί ακόμα το ένα  να αναιρεί το άλλο.

----------


## jk21

πιστευεις οτι με το ψησιμο θρεπτικα συστατικα αντι να εχουν επιπλεον απωλεια (και ενζυμων συν τοις αλλοις ) καλυβονται οι απωλειες που ειχαν πριν; λιγο οξυμωρο μου ακουγεται .απωλειες θρεπτικες μονο ή και ως προς την καταλληλοτητα τους σε θεματα υγιεινης και ασφαλειας; στο ρωταω γιατι το ψησιμο προστατευει συνηθως απο βακτηρια ... αυτος ειναι ενας λογος που το κανουμε και στις δικες μας τροφες .οταν ανοιγει μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,με ποιον τροπο διατηρει αυτα τα προσθετα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα ,που ηρθαν να συμπληρωσουν τις προηγουμενες ελλειψεις; ξερεις καποιον τροπο που ανοικτη συσκευασια ετοιμης αυγοτροφης (που προφανως δεν δινεται σε 3-4 μερες οπως η φτιαχτη ,αλλα την δινουν οσοι την χρησιμοποιουν για μηνα και παραπανω ) μπορει να διατηρησει χωρις ταγγισμα την βιταμινη Α και την βιτ Ε ;

Ποια συστατικα εχουν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες (ονομαστικα τουλαχιστον ) που διαφερουν απο τις φτιαχτες ,ωστε μονο τα συστατικα των φτιαχτων να ειναι το ενα εναντια στο αλλο;

----------

